# small game broadheads



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

what in your opinion is the best and the cheapest small game broadhead?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

For rabbits, gophers, jacks, I like rubber blunts. They will usually either kill them or stun them so they can't move, and they don't burrow under the weeds or stick in the sage. My second choice is three bladed bodkins. They won't get razor sharp but they are tough and will kill good up to coyote size.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Squirrels and Rabbits I always use Blunt Tips.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

The cheapest I have are homemade. I took some 9mm casings and used a hacksaw to cut a slit across the flat solid end. Then I cut some little triangle peices of tin and glued into the slits. Then I glued the casings onto some arrow shafts. Walla, homemade small game arrowheads. A whole lot cheaper then anything you can buy. 

How do they work? I dunno! I have yet to hit anything with them. 

I shoot wooden arrows from a recurve bow and I use my old arrows for small game ammo. Therefor what few of these arrows I've made up with the homemade broadheads, I have yet to actually hit anything with them. I've missed a squirrel or two a few times only to see my arrow disapear into the sky.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Judo points are the best, and hard to loose.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Highground said:


> Judo points are the best, and hard to loose.



I second, the Judo points.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I shot a possum once with a Judo point and he ran off with it. Unless you get a double lung shot, a small broadhead will probably kill something that size a little faster, and the arrow will pass through and often pin it down for a quick second shot

Judos work great on squirrel sized game though


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

For small game I like an Adder point behind a field tip. They're fairly chear, about $7 for 6 at cabelas Ithink, and seem to work fairly well.


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

well i will be after ground hogs in the summer, in between cutting,raking,baling, and drawing in hay plus any other farm chores. so i am thinking of buying a bunch of arrows, and broadheads then spray painting them hunter orange.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Derek- For ground hog and general "plinking" I would go with blunts. Empty pistol cartridge cases work good epoxied over a field point. Color of arrow isn't the problem, the problem comes in when the arrow burrows under the grass and travels several feet from where you saw it enter. That's why judo and blunts work so well as they stop the arrow from pentrating and tend to kick the fletching end up. I recall some type of insert that used to be sold that fit over the threaded end of a broadhead (similar to the old "bleeders" on zwickey type broadheads) that had a similar effect at stopping skipping under the grass. Edit: Seems like the name of them was "game stopper" or something....anyone else remember those?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

derekv said:


> well i will be after ground hogs in the summer, in between cutting,raking,baling, and drawing in hay plus any other farm chores. so i am thinking of buying a bunch of arrows, and broadheads then spray painting them hunter orange.


I would DEFINITELY use Judo points for the groundhogs, simply because if you miss (and you WILL LOL) the wires on the point will cause the arrow to flip up instead of sliding underneath the grass and getting lost


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I just recalled that when I used to shoot aluminum arrows with screw in inserts, I would put a fender washer between the screw in metal blunt and the arrow. It wouldn't bury itself under grass and it made a real thump when it hit meat. 

Now I use wood unless I am bow fishing.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Years ago when I shot cedar arrows, I would use blunts. I used an empty 38 special, punched out the primer, put a short roofing nail sticking thru the primer hole and glued that onto the end of the arrow. The point of the nail sticking out of the end of the arrow kept the arrow from skipping into oblivion if I missed. If you want to use some sort of broadhead, I would look around the 'net for maybe some MA-3's or some other solid, non-replacable blade type broadhead. It doesn't take much of a broadhead to kill a rabbit or squirrel, and it doesn't even really need to be sharp. Just the inertia of the arrow will drive the point thru thin skinned small game. 
What kind of equipment are you using for small game?
Ohio Rusty


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Blunts are useless on tree rats and rabbits to a certain degree unless using 60#+ bow and heavy arrows. For lighter weight equipment you can use a tin snips and cut 1/2" slits in the base of a field point. Cut 2 or 3 slits and glue on to arrow. Much better than a blunt. Cheap and easy to do also. For a step up go to www.tmuss.tripod.com/ and check out this site.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

for small game use a fishing rig


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like the judos but rabit and squirl are the onlythings i have shot with them 
never tried one on a possum usualy i get possum in the trap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i like the judos but rabit and squirl are the onlythings i have shot with them
> never tried one on a possum usualy i get possum in the trap.


I normally wouldnt have shot one with a bow either, but this one was living under my house and eating lots of my cat's food, and I happened to catch him up a tree when I had my bow handy.
I was living in town at the time and was afraid a broadhead would pass through and possibly hit someone's house
Instead of coming down the tree, he crossed over to the roof of another house and got away


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I normally wouldnt have shot one with a bow either, but this one was living under my house and eating lots of my cat's food, and I happened to catch him up a tree when I had my bow handy.
> I was living in town at the time and was afraid a broadhead would pass through and possibly hit someone's house
> Instead of coming down the tree, he crossed over to the roof of another house and got away


Yes shooting one in a tree will pass right thru , i shot a **** on my way back from bow hunting as i was comming thru the orchard it ran way up to the top of an old apple tree about 25 feet up i ran an arrow up i entered on the inside of the left rear leg and out the right infront of the right front leg i never did find that arrow it would have landed somewhere in the swamp the can still run a good distance it was about 3 minutes before it blead enought to fall from the tree and i know i had stuck it good it sounded like rain on the leaves.


----------

